# Canon Invites to German Journalists [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 6, 2010)

```
<p><strong>August 26, 2010

<span style="font-weight: normal;">Received a bit of info that Canon has invited some journalists in Germany to a press event.</span></strong></p>
<p>I have no official confirmation of this. If you’re in Germany and have received the invite, please let me know.</p>
<p>That’s the day I get married, maybe Canon can hold off any announcement.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## gkreis (Aug 6, 2010)

Married, eh? Congrats! Always treat each other as you would want to be treated and it can be a beautiful journey.

Now.. if you post anything on the 26th you will be so busted... ;-)


----------



## off topic (Aug 6, 2010)

Â¡Congratulations on your impending matrimony!

Maybe you can get a cardboard cutout double of yourself to fill in while your honeymooning


----------



## oalali (Aug 6, 2010)

Your Marriage is CR1 ?? ???

Congrats. 

But I hope that you are not getting married to a Nikon girl! ;D

Regarding the Canon announcement day. Nikon are going to release the D90 replacement in 19th of August (according to Nikon rumors). So I guess that 26th is a reasonable date for releasing the 60D (like what happened with the D90 and 50d).


----------



## gkreis (Aug 6, 2010)

oalali said:


> Your Marriage is CR1 ?? ???



;-) ;-)




oalali said:


> Regarding the Canon announcement day. Nikon are going to release the D90 replacement in 19th of August (according to Nikon rumors). So I guess that 26th is a reasonable date for releasing the 60D (like what happened with the D90 and 50d).



I'd much rather Canon beats Nikon on this and I can get the 60D before I head to Maine for a week....

Do you think the vendors have different versions of their firmware, press releases, brochures, etc. so they can add extra features to their planned release if they feel pressure from the competitor's release? If they go early, they would be forced to put all their cards on the table, right? There goes that paranoia again... can't trust those corporations to give us all they have instead of stringing us along and trying to stay just one tiny step ahead of the competition.


----------



## weixing (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi,
Congrats... ;D 

I hope I don't have to wait so long... ???

Have a nice day.


----------

